# From China with love



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2021)

A long rant/read but very interesting





						Hurricane China: How to prepare
					

I’m about to say some stuff that’s gonna get me in trouble. I’m a private citizen of the US who’s not even employed by anyone, and there…




					steve-yegge.medium.com
				




In hindsight, Democracy has blundered badly in the past year, with the “World’s Greatest Democracy” tearing itself apart from the inside. Fully a third of the US population believes batshit conspiracy theories, with another third of the population screaming to burn it all down and start over


----------



## blam (Mar 29, 2021)

When you talk about stealing, you got to remember when Polk sent a small batallion of soldiers to a disputed area in Mexico, knowing full well that they would be defeated by the Mexican army, to then launch a war against Mexico and took more than half of Mexico's land which today are california, arizona, new mexico, oregon, colorado, nevada, utah... the US is king.

And even though the US Army reached Mexico city, they didn't choose to annex the entire of Mexico because they were afraid that the big and brown Mexican population would not assimilate into the US and take over the US population.

Hypothetically, if China were to be really strong (I personally think they still got long ways to go, the average GDP per capita is still just about the world average) and  its army became the worlds largest, I still dont see any threat. It will lead to a bipolar world which is a good thing.

A bipolar world means nations can now be free from being strangled hold by another more powerful nation as they can now ally with the other big guy. This is good as it means they now have the freedom to choose. If one nation(say US) offers loans with high interest, they could go to the other nation(say China) and ask for a better deal. Why is this a bad thing?


----------



## espola (Mar 29, 2021)

blam said:


> When you talk about stealing, you got to remember when Polk sent a small batallion of soldiers to a disputed area in Mexico, knowing full well that they would be defeated by the Mexican army, to then launch a war against Mexico and took more than half of Mexico's land which today are california, arizona, new mexico, oregon, colorado, nevada, utah... the US is king.
> 
> And even though the US Army reached Mexico city, they didn't choose to annex the entire of Mexico because they were afraid that the big and brown Mexican population would not assimilate into the US and take over the US population.
> 
> ...


Oregon?


----------



## blam (Mar 31, 2021)

espola said:


> Oregon?


My mistake!


----------



## blam (Mar 31, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> US population believes batshit conspiracy theories


I didn't think anyone would believe that Saddam had weapons of mass destruction after the UN spent more than a decade looking for them but still people did. I overestimated the US population back then. I recalled the UN found none in the years just after the first gulf war in the 90s, then the US insisted more checks, frustrated, the Iraqis stopped access to the UN a few times, and the US used that as excuse that Saddam had something to hide. Then Colin Powell went to the UN after 911. I also recalled at a talk with Norm Chomsky in Boston in the mid 90s. When asked about the situation of Iraq in the 90s, Chomsky predicted that there would be a 2nd Iraq war. He was spot on.

Lately, there has been again fake news but this time on China and its treatment of its Uigur citizens. I using just my common sense dismissed them as fake news initially but a lot of people believe. Common sense how? First, I know from Chinese people that Uigurs get preferential treatment for admissions into Chinese universities. Also, that they were not subjected to one child policy. This could not be true. 

So I'll just share this that I found on my suggested feed today in case some people did not rule it out as fake news.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2021)




----------

